# trying to book pickering!!!!



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All, I arrived back from france to late to book pickering!!!
motor had to have a new clutch!!! 
do you know where i can get tickets from??

thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

You can pay on arrival at the showground.

Don


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

philelektra said:


> Hi All, I arrived back from france to late to book pickering!!!


I don't know where I came across this but the place is flooded and one show had been cancelled.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Just as a side note, but connected to this subject....IF the show is cancelled, then where and how will we be notified please...on here or showgoers website.
Thanks
P & G


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
see thread Re The Northern Show Pickering
the ground is wet but as they say The show Should go on.
george
scottie (marshal for that show)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gillnpaul said:


> Just as a side note, but connected to this subject....IF the show is cancelled, then where and how will we be notified please...on here or showgoers website.
> Thanks
> P & G


I would keep checking Warners website they may let us know if they are going to cancel it, if they do we will post on the Pickering thread and also put cancelled on the rally listing on the front page.

If it is still going ahead you can purchase tickets on the gate but you will not be able to camp with MHF you will be in General Camping area.

Jacquie


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

C&CC had a few problems with dampness at Pickering last week. I would check before setting out! It would appear that the site is not finished yet.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Spoken to one of the exhibitioners today who met with Sarah? of Warners at Pickering yesterday and he says the Motorhome show will go ahead as things were. He was actually stood where is stand will be next week and he said the ground seemed quite firm considering.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

sealady said:


> Spoken to one of the *exhibitionists *today who met with Sarah? .


    
brings a whole new meaning to the word show


----------

